# General > Technical Support >  Internet speed

## dortmunder

For a long while I've been able to download files at 1000mb/s but for the past couple of weeks it's been 600 tops.  Does anyone know of any telecoms work or suchlike in the area that might be the cause of this?  I'm with Talktalk.

----------


## Sgitheanach

Our internet speed has dropped from 78 Mbps to 22 since Sunday  but I think BT are carrying out work in thurso exchange

----------

